# Random basking pics



## Strange_Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

After some ground turkey and 1 pinky he decided to bask and even come to the glass check me out then run for cover. idk he's weird lol


Oh and the names Renji!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice tegu you got there, they are extra cute at that size lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks he has a really cool pattern, surprised he is eating so much already to have only been with me for such a short amount of time, he took some ground turkey,pink mouse already. So far he completely ignores crickets, but oh we'll that's the beauty of having more than one reptile that eats crickets !


----------



## jondancer (Aug 14, 2011)

You need some substrate in there for him. But he looks great


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw! I want a hatchling! So cute with the green...and I bet it's fun to watch them grow and develop their personality.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 14, 2011)

he's got a gut! haha its adorable


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

jondancer said:


> You need some substrate in there for him. But he looks great



That is just his basking platform he has about 5" of substrate. why would his cge be that small:huh:



 



jdpFL said:


> Aw! I want a hatchling! So cute with the green...and I bet it's fun to watch them grow and develop their personality.



LOl thanks, i'm glad he still has some green left i love the green heads. Can't wait until he turns into a 4ft puppy ..




BillieJeAn said:


> he's got a gut! haha its adorable



ha ha,yes he does. He is a little fatty.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 14, 2011)

hes gettin big lol and soo quick wish my red was that big hes still small


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

think so? i know that belly of his is plumped, he eats until he looks like he's about to burst. Your red will come around soon for you  and start too grow like crazy out of no where.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 14, 2011)

thats wat im waitn for my guys fatt but just not bigg


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> thats wat im waitn for my guys fatt but just not bigg



Yeah same here, i'm hoping mines stays up the winter and grows.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Very cute.



Thank's, i caught him burrowing today it was an lol when he came up as i entered the room, he actually ran over to the glass to check me out!


----------



## roastedspleen (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice pics. Whats the setup it looks a little bare.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> Nice pics. Whats the setup it looks a little bare.



you can see my set up on the 7th post down, has plenty of roaming space,substrate,hides,basking platform and all. Everything a little tegu wants lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 15, 2011)

_As much as you add to this forum,..  it's about time,.. Congratulations!_


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _As much as you add to this forum,..  it's about time,.. Congratulations!_



Thank's i agree, i have been waiting for along time, and i have to say it so far all the reading is really paying off.


----------

